# Machinists Straight Edge



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

I am in the market to buy a precision straight edge. I would be using it for things like aligning my jointer tables/knives, checking for flatness, etc. I would prefer steel instead of aluminum only for the fact that the aluminum ones are more prone to being damaged.

Now for the real question, 24" or 36". My mind tells me 36" but my wallet says, 24". would the extra foot justify the difference in cost?

Thoughts?

Bill


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

For a jointer the 24" might be marginal but the fact is any good quality level and most rules are probably accurate enough for working with wood. Remember that we aren't making parts for NASA. I was told that Delta only flattens the top of a Unisaw to .003" and I've never been able to tell that it isn't better or worse than that.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> I am in the market to buy a precision straight edge. I would be using it for things like aligning my jointer tables/knives, checking for flatness, etc. I would prefer steel instead of aluminum only for the fact that the aluminum ones are more prone to being damaged.
> 
> Now for the real question, 24" or 36". My mind tells me 36" but my wallet says, 24". would the extra foot justify the difference in cost?
> 
> ...


from experience...
rethink aluminum and go with a bit more versatility ...

Measuring & Layout - Woodworking Rules


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> For a jointer the 24" might be marginal but the fact is any good quality level and most rules are probably accurate enough for working with wood. Remember that we aren't making parts for NASA. I was told that Delta only flattens the top of a Unisaw to .003" and I've never been able to tell that it isn't better or worse than that.


God, don't tell me we are not working for NASA! I was a subcontractor to them for 30 years. Working on Manned Space Flight Vehicles pounds quality control into making the product. Hard to break old habits. (as Stick would say *SNARK*).

I have to agree that absolute precision is not always necessary and that 24" may be a little light for the jointer and for some other things. If I am going to spend the money I just want to make sure that it is a one time purchase. I don't want to go cheap and buy a 24" only to wish I had spent the extra money for a 3'.

Bill


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

How accurate does it have to be?
https://www.kmstools.com/magnum-36-stainless-steel-ruler-9113


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> from experience...
> rethink aluminum and go with a bit more versatility ...
> 
> Measuring & Layout - Woodworking Rules



Stick, what are these made of?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

N'awlins77 said:


> Stick, what are these made of?


some kind of thick, strong high tensile aluminum...


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Charles when did you buy the delta? I bought mine in 02 I've heard a few complaints from power tool sales techs, Woodworkers warehouse (before they died) and Western Tool supply that replaced WWW that delta was lacking in many of the aspects that made their tools so desirable up to the early 00s. WTS even said he'd prefer a Jet arbor TS over a Delta, (before Jet was considered anything but Asian junk).

If I overlook the outer tip of the left wing rising up I can fit a .0015 but not a .002 feeler gauge under the machine square. If I include the left wing it shoots up to .007. I'd go for the 36" too just because it increases it use.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> some kind of thick, strong high tensile aluminum...


Thought so, but was wondering, with you post starting, "rethink aluminum". But those do look like a better straight edge then the flat ones.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd have to agree that the anodized Aluminum ones are way easier to read than the s.s. ones. Especially if the steel is polished; worse than trying to read an old mercury thermometer. 

(But the s.s. is inexpensive. How accurate are they as a straightedge? No idea.)


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> God, don't tell me we are not working for NASA! I was a subcontractor to them for 30 years. Working on Manned Space Flight Vehicles pounds quality control into making the product. Hard to break old habits. (as Stick would say *SNARK*).
> 
> I have to agree that absolute precision is not always necessary and that 24" may be a little light for the jointer and for some other things. If I am going to spend the money I just want to make sure that it is a one time purchase. I don't want to go cheap and buy a 24" only to wish I had spent the extra money for a 3'.
> 
> Bill


I have 24, 36, 48 and 72" straight edges and use the 36 and 48" the most...
as for the jointer set up I use a pair of 48'' Stabilia mag levels...
you will find the 24'' comes up short often...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

N'awlins77 said:


> Thought so, but was wondering, with you post starting, "rethink aluminum". But those do look like a better straight edge then the flat ones.


Bill said....



schnewj said:


> I am in the market to buy a precision straight edge. I would be using it for things like aligning my jointer tables/knives, checking for flatness, etc. *I would prefer steel instead of aluminum only for the fact that the aluminum ones are more prone to being damaged.*
> 
> Bill[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> from experience...
> rethink aluminum and go with a bit more versatility ...
> 
> Measuring & Layout - Woodworking Rules


Not really what I was looking for! I have precision rulers. I was looking for a simple precision straight edge. I was looking at a 36" Igaging which is shown on the following link:

iGaging Layout Tools

These are flat on one edge and beveled on the other.

Bill


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Not really what I was looking for! I have precision rulers. I was looking for a simple precision straight edge. I was looking at a 36" Igaging which is shown on the following link:
> 
> iGaging Layout Tools
> 
> ...


got it....


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> I have 24, 36, 48 and 72" straight edges and use the 36 and 48" the most...
> as for the jointer set up I use a pair of 48'' Stabilia mag levels...
> you will find the 24'' comes up short often...


Sounds like, for now, 36" would be my minimum choice. Longer ones for in the future, if/when needed. Now, anyone have any other sources for reasonably priced Precision Straight Edges (not rulers) other than the Igaging? I can't see paying for something like a Starrett for woodworking tolerances. 

I'm still open to steel vs. aluminum comments.

Bill


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

N'awlins77 said:


> Stick, what are these made of?



Lee,
I watched the video from the link in Stick's reply and they say they are made of High Grade aircraft aluminum.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Ghidrah said:


> Charles when did you buy the delta? I bought mine in 02 I've heard a few complaints from power tool sales techs, Woodworkers warehouse (before they died) and Western Tool supply that replaced WWW that delta was lacking in many of the aspects that made their tools so desirable up to the early 00s. WTS even said he'd prefer a Jet arbor TS over a Delta, (before Jet was considered anything but Asian junk).
> 
> If I overlook the outer tip of the left wing rising up I can fit a .0015 but not a .002 feeler gauge under the machine square. If I include the left wing it shoots up to .007. I'd go for the 36" too just because it increases it use.


I bought mine around 20 years ago, maybe a bit more. The .002 is under spec but the .007 isn't. Try complaining to them and see what happens. That kind of defect shouldn't have a warranty time limit. The cabinet was off on mine and they had to put a new one under it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have one of these and find it very useful (36")...

Veritas® Aluminum Straightedges - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> I have one of these and find it very useful (36")...
> 
> Veritas® Aluminum Straightedges - Lee Valley Tools


Thank you James...exactly the type of straight edge I was looking for. Now, do you have any negatives about these being aluminum? I have read where the aluminum ones can get bent or distorted if they are dropped or are stored improperly. Whereas, the steel ones are less susceptible to damage. 

Not that I would intend to abuse these, but accidents do happen.

Bill


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

No Bill, no negatives. I just try and not drop it.....


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> No Bill, no negatives. I just try and not drop it.....


James,

Easy for you to do...I can trip over a spot on the floor!

Bill


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Drop either steel or aluminum, especially on a corner, and you are pretty much guaranteed to affect the accuracy! 

Buy precision tools... don't drop them, period!

Gonna drop them... the 9.95 stainless rule might be the best option, if you get a longer one.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I hang my 4' from a nail and let gravity take over.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Cushion shop flooring. 
http://www.costco.ca/Interlocking-Rubber-Tiles-Black-with-Tan-or-Gray-Flecks.product.10361175.html


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> Cushion shop flooring.
> http://www.costco.ca/Interlocking-Rubber-Tiles-Black-with-Tan-or-Gray-Flecks.product.10361175.html


+1 Dan. Although, hate sweeping or trying to move machines with that stuff!:sarcastic:


----------



## Bricknhank (Dec 28, 2013)

I have had very good performance out of these Veritas straightedges. Not terribly expensive and wide enough to stand on it's own so both hands are free.

Veritas® Aluminum Straightedges - Lee Valley Tools

Hank


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

my favorite is Woodpecker . I have the 12", 24" and 36' straightedges and use the all.
The one I use most frequently is the 24"

http://www.woodpeck.com/measuringhome.html


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

12, 24, 36 and 48". I dont use the 36 or 48"'ers much, but handy when I do need them. The 24"'er, a Got sticker shy looking at a Starrett... and found a good one in a Drafting Supply that was going out of business.

What I found invaluable for breaking sheets has been my old drywall square. (I recheck the square or it every once in a while.)


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Starrett's seem very hard to find. They must be very pricey...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Starrett's must be very pricey...


In a word, yes. But you can count on the quality, which is why they are still in business.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's a couple more options.
I have two of the 28" Johnston machined cast aluminum levels...no plastic on any part of the frame. One for construction and one for a shop reference.Mastercraft Cast-Aluminum Level | Canadian Tire

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/cast-aluminum-level-28-inch/967203


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Remember what I mentioned about drafting straight edges? While I was in the college bookstore yesterday, I checked on what was there. 24" stainless drafting rules were $8.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike; What the o.p. was wanting was a tool that would stand up on its own machined edge, or that's my understanding anyways (hence my link to the Johnston cast/machined levels).


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Guys,

All of this has been excellent feedback. But I think that Hank hit the nail on the head for me. 

I had it in my mind that the 36" would be the best choice, and you guys validated that for me. As far as aluminum vs steel, well, that is still a toss-up! Steel would be heavier and more durable, but for the difference in price and well made aluminum one is just as good at getting the job done. 

Bill


----------



## phillipsted (Sep 26, 2014)

I find that my steel straightedges are mostly too heavy and I pick them up less often. My absolute favorite straight edge is the Woodpecker SERX. They come in 24 and 36 in lengths and are made from aluminum. Woodpecker is well known for its precision and durability. These SERX straightedges stand up on edge and also come with a nice MDF case which can be mounted on the wall for protected storage.

TedP


----------

